

Hire Brian Rhea - kirillzubovsky
http://hirebrianrhea.com/

======
fractalcat
This is one of the least-usable sites I've ever seen.

~~~
jingojango
Hm. I found it pretty entertaining. On a side note, I visited your site,
fractalcat, and got "Unhandled Exception" when I tried to check your blog.

So, cool comment, bro.

~~~
fractalcat
Yeah, but I'm not submitting my homepage to Hacker News seeking work as a UX
dev. :P

Thanks for the heads-up; blog's back up now. That'll learn me to not set up
nagios.

------
thoughtpalette
Gorgeous site. Excellent Front-end and UX/UI skills. Someone hire this Sir.

------
dcope
"Textmate" should read "TextMate".

~~~
brianrhea
Thanks dcope, corrected!

------
PythonDeveloper
Best. resume site. Ever.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I know, right. It's awesome to see when people put a lot of work into making
these things.

